# heres what helped wit me



## j glaze11 (Sep 16, 2006)

hey i have completely healed even though i feel it here and there, but other than that i never notice it... what happened to me is i got involved wit the world around me n stopped worrying also laid off drugs except alcohol... i just saw last night what it can do last night when i had to help someone through it the person felt like they were in a movie lol but other than that im feeling good its not easy to beat but it CAN BE DONE, but u have to be up to it. there is no miracle cure sorry, but the cure lies in ur mind to let it go just accept everything i did... and i have read that dr or dp is a reaction in the brain during a panic and this reaction is the same one that happens when u smoke marijuana so thats a lil fun fact for the day... u just gotta take it as a free high baby lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

nice to hear you got out of it.
Yeah forreal, panic and a bad marijuana buzz is much a like, but I think its more that your get panic from marijuana.
Cause the good marijuana buzzes was nothin like DP/DR


----------



## kidinfamous (Jul 30, 2007)

Damn i dont know about all of that man marijuana can be the key to the doors of a foreign reality...
i mean, thats what triggered mine, i had high expectations, i got high...
im stuck between a dream and a nagging pain at the back of my head...
what ever the source is...
this thing is hell


----------



## anotaxes (Jul 6, 2007)

Ive never posted on this site but im going to now. This is mostly me rambling. Tell me if you have experienced any of this.

Marijuana. I wish i never got into it. After viewing alot of posts and replies this seemed to trigger most. It did for me im betting everyone was freaked out by either thinking to much when they were high. I use to smoke with my friends all the time i got high it was good. but after a while it felt different like i was high but i wasn't.. its hard to explain. when i was high i know that paranoia usually comes along but i carried this over when i wasn't high, it seemed like my friends always talked behind my back. And id start believing they were.. ( which caused anxiety) . in school i was taking general psychology we were covering schizophrenia... Me worrying about the symptoms and signs got me trapped into over analyzing shit and making me feel like i had schizophrenia. Ive had Dp/Dr for a while now i dont have Dp much but mostly Dr... but thats only if i think about it. Yes what you need to do is just stop thinking about it. it sounds easier than it is i know TRUST me. The thoughts produce anxiety which produce panic which produce these feelings of unreal. but think about it this way before you felt like this you were real and you still are. get involved with your life. Im over it mostly ... i say mostly because i still am not my self. or am i. The time spent thinking about my self maybe i grew up and didn't know that i grew up. I always compare my self to my past. and i think well i dont feel like that now i must have something wrong with me and then the dr comes back. I know this reply doesn't help much or maybe it does. Like i said i dont have it much but i do always feel depressed.. and down. sometimes id wake up feeling guilty. the more i think about it the more i feel like i think i want to feel... if that makes sense. The most powerful organ is your brain. It is very strong. If you think about something you will eventually make your self feel that way.

This is all unorganized but i thought i should just let it out.

I cant cry like i used to.. I used to be so emotional.. id cry over anything.
Now its so hard to even shed a tear.

Relationships.. Sometimes i think so much about how i should feel about this person when if i didn't worry i would know..

When i do feel happy, its replaced with the thoughts "am i really happy"...

second guessing always makes anxiety come back.

i dont know... this will be my first and last post.. Good luck with it all

Remember, its just thoughts that make you feel this way, *we control our thoughts.*

P.s Hang out with some one that makes you laugh. I used to laugh about anything and end up in tears. I finally did that i laughed so hard i cryed, it felt good.

PPS.. Get a friend from this site. I did , i talk to him on aim, whenever im panicing i talk to him.

My screename is Anotaxes.... Feeel free to Im me ...im willing to talk to anyone that needs help.


----------

